# 1st Bow Kill



## usmctx1979 (Dec 21, 2008)

I know he's not much, but Im proud..thought he was decent for a first bow kill..sorry guys but im no expert at the age and score and would appreciate some help if at all possible!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats! I lost my first kill in the thick brush at night...sucked


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

thats a great first buck with a bow. congrats


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

That is a nice bow kill ANYTIME.......I have killed many bucks and I would be proud of this one also....*Congrats*


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats a nice buck with a gun BUT with a bow its a REALLY nice buck, for a first its AWESOME...WW


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Dont play it down...great first bow kill...horns are the bonus.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

He is very much a great buck! Congrats on the harvest as I would be for sure!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

You know You were jumpin around like a giddy school kid after his first kiss LOl "I would have been"! Awesome Deer ,Congrats and thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey, any animal killed with bow is a trophy, and that is a very respectable buck...no kidding.

Can't guess at age with out seeing the body or the teeth, I will take a stab at the score and say 123.

Congrats and well done!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

very nice deer especially with a bow


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What chunky said, "any animal killed with bow is a trophy, and that is a very respectable buck" Good job. He'll score 120 easily I think.

Now how much do you want for your rifle and what brand and caliber is it?



TH


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very Nice Buck anywhere!! Way to go!!


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bowhunting is a sport and a tough one at that. I have killed more does and smaller bucks than I can remember with a bow, and each one I took a lot of pride in as you should in your kill. Good job


----------

